

Project management for programmers - zan_shikai

HackRelay is an idea that we think could revolutionize the way programmers think about their projects. Our idea is to make task management as easy as chatting with a friend, while providing programmers with contextual information about the task at hand. We are launching a beta version soon and have put up a page where users can sign up for it. Have a look at our launch page and blog, and register with us for early access.<p>We would like to know what frustrates you about the software and methods that you currently employ.
======
kashif
<http://www.hackrelay.com>

~~~
frossie
Maybe a landing page with a single link saying "More details on the blog"
should actually have a link that goes to an actual blog?

~~~
kashif
Fixed. Thanks.

------
zacharypinter
Screenshots? More details?

~~~
kashif
Coming soon, register for beta and visit the blog we will keep you updated.

